# Anyone else going?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been batting it around for about 10 years and finally decided to go. I noticed that other day that Mudhole had a rod building class on the last weekend of Aug in Mobile. With a lot of encouragement from my wife, I signed up. Anyone else going? It would be great to meet a few more PFF'ers.


----------



## SaltyJ (Jul 15, 2017)

Link?


----------



## SaltyJ (Jul 15, 2017)

Found it. http://www.mudhole.com/Mobile-DIY-Rod-Building-Class-08-26-2017

Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope so. I was hoping to see a fellow PFF'er or two, but It doesn't look like anyone else is going. I'll be sure to post up pics of the rod that I build. Unless it is tooo bad. haha


----------



## SaltyJ (Jul 15, 2017)

I will probably be signing up for it this week.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. Let me know if you do. 

My wife and I are driving down early Sat morning. While I am in class, my wife is going to meet up with her sister and go shopping. We are staying in the hotel Sat night and I will attend class on Sunday while she probably fishes... haha. Love that woman!


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

Dang, i would love to go


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for pointing this out. I have wanting to try this. I am going to sign up if there are still spots available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

Got signed up! Have you heard any word where it actually is and the times?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

*Renaissance Mobile Riverview Plaza Hotel*
64 South Water St
Mobile, AL 36602
P: +1 251-438-4000

Tried to sign up but its full


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

yz250fridin said:


> Got signed up! Have you heard any word where it actually is and the times?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At hotel listed above.
Saturday 9am til 7pm
Sunday 9am til noon.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks mixmastermike and nomosurf. I was kind of expecting a confirmation email with info about it. I am looking forward to it. My name is Aaron Btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a great time at the class and learned a fair amount. Especially on day two.

I also met a bunch of great guys, but I didn't meet anyone from PFF. I was surprised at the number of people that showed up. I was expecting 20 or so. I would say that there were closer to 40.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I learned this is not going to be cheap!! If you were the gentleman talking about redoing a 19' twin vee, I am jealous and sat in front of you to the right in the corner. Our name tags didn't have our PFF names on it ha. I did have a lot of fun, and would highly recommend this class for anyone interested in building/repairing rods. My cart at mud hole is already growing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

yz250fridin said:


> I learned this is not going to be cheap!! If you were the gentleman talking about redoing a 19' twin vee, I am jealous and sat in front of you to the right in the corner. Our name tags didn't have our PFF names on it ha. I did have a lot of fun, and would highly recommend this class for anyone interested in building/repairing rods. My cart at mud hole is already growing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was me. Sorry we didn't meet. Are you the one that finished wrapping your rod (the blue one) in about 15 minutes. haha You know, the one that had to buy the first round! haha

Yeah, I havent been "shopping" yet. haha But it's gonna be BAD!

It looks like the expensive part isn't going to be all of the gear, it's going to be all of the different colors and sizes of thread. It's gonna add up quick.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup, I was that guy. I think we talked briefly. I thought I remembered from here, you got rid of a Cape Horn recently. 

Being from Kansas, I have never really had custom rods. The price of just the hardware alone is pricey. I think the thread and epoxy etc. are going to go a long way.


The tip about a short butt rod for a kayak, I hope is going to be awesome. I hate that the butt of the rod is always hitting my life jacket and puts my arm reached out causing fatigue. 

That diamond wrap that kyle did looked sick. I think the little time it will take to do that under the reel seat is gonna be sick. 

So to derail your thread a lil. I hope you post a lot about that twin vee. I think that is the boat I have to have! I was going to go with the 17 footer, but that 19' would be a great boat down here!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I already knew most of what we covered Saturday. I've been thinking about doing this for about 10 years. So I have already bought some books about it and watched all of the Mudhole videos on youtube. As well as other vids. It was nice to actually do it with instruction to give you little tips about do this or dont do that. Like when I wrapped my tip and went up over the tube. An instructor came by and told another guy not to do it. So I cut mine off and redid.

As for the Twin Vee, yeah, I like it. I bought it in June and immediately tore it down. I've never even had it in the water. But I will say that it has just as much usable deck space as my Cape Horn 21. That sucker is WIDE! It has the same space as the CH except for the triangular area where the anchor well was. You wouldn't stand up there anyway. The drawback is that there is no anchor well and the huge storage area under the CH console is not there on the TV. The fuel is in the console. There wont be a redo thread. It is really just a dis-assembly/clean/re-assemble. The boat is in REALLY good shape, it was just nasty inside the console, in the rigging tubes, in storage areas, etc. I like my boats CLEAN, like a new one. That and the motor shifter was REALLY stiff. It turns out that it was the linkage in the leg of the motor. I haven't tackled that yet. Too hot outside and I have no shade to park under. It will happen this winter.


----------

